# Ideal General Training?



## releana (Feb 17, 2008)

*(You can skip down to the bold if you don't wanna read all this)*

Okay, let me be a bit more specific   I had been studying Hapkido for about a year.  I don't really think I got as much as I could out of it, because I was not prepared going in.  I would get dizzy, exhausted, drained, really quickly.  I'm not overweight (I may need to slap on a few pounds), but I just was not used to training outside of a sport.  For instance, I grew up playing soccer.  Since we ran so much for the practice, it was never asked of us to train outside of our regular practices.   Now having been off from soccer for a few years, my body really wasn't as conditioned as it was.

I tried another dojo since i've moved, and it's much more intensive.  It is a karate and akijitsu dojo i think.  They allowed me to attend the classes for a trial session and since they offered one after the other, I tried them both.  I quickly became winded again, and my muscles were very stiff, and I moved pretty slow.  I decided to hold off on signing up for financial reasons and because I didn't feel i was in shape.  I run about 9mi per week and weight train twice a week for about 30 minutes.  I guess what I'm looking for..

*Okay, So: 

What are ideal workout regiments outside of classes (maybe include if it's tailored towards men or women)?*

What kinda routine exercises do you do outside of classes?  Ideally, I'm looking for exercises that fit martial arts.  Now I'm on a limited budget, so I can't attend class right now, but I want to get back into a nimble, conditioned shape and I would like some advice on methods maybe you use.  I run about 2-3 times a week usually around 3 miles outside.  I also have some dumbbells 12,15, and 20lbs.  I do some stretching.. but nothing intense.  What are some suggestions?  What have you found to be helpful? What do you see as essential components? (speed, flexibility, strength, endurance, etc.)

If I don't have a lot of money, what are some alternative training methods/tools?


----------



## still learning (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello, You are in the right direction by running and lifting some weights!

Off course eating the right foods and the right amount is VERY IMPORTANT too.

Endurance and muscles are not built over night.  So many materials and information on "line" and magazines on these topics are EVERYWHERE!

Here my "penny's worth"?

What can you do at home?   

1. Jump rope daily and try to build up to 10 minutes without stopping.

2. Squats daily and try to build up to 100 at a time No weights in the beginning)

3. Sit-ups daily and see if you can put out a 100 or more without stopping

4. Push-ups the more the better

All the above does not need expense equitment (maybe the jump rope).

5. $29.00/ebay ,.....EXPAND-A-LUNG...Great devise to improving the lung muscles...helps with the breathing excercise part of your training.

6. Hardest part? ...doing it daily....ME TOO!

There is NO short cuts in things worth working for!  Drink lots of water at all times.

Proper rest is important too!    (Got GOCHI?)  ask me?

Each human being is made different? ..not sure why?  I see the same person in the mirror everyday?

Plus we must have a balance life....in work ,in love, in mind and spirt....each must be a positive form in your life!

Aloha,  GO FOR IT! ...just do it!  Dont' think about it...thinking sometimes stops you!


----------



## still learning (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello, Most people cannot and I mean cannot do 10-200 jumping jacks without stopping.

If you had to do one or two excerise a day? ...try use Jumping jacks as one of them!

To kick?...one must do kicking...to punch? ..one must do punch drills/bag work...

To be limber? ..one must stretch...

So far very few people lose weight or gain muscles, become expert martial artist very reading a book or watching TV.....

Do the opposite of these people.....take the TV for a run or read while walking...

Aloha,


----------



## Kacey (Feb 17, 2008)

This topic comes up a lot - you're in very good company!

There is no one way to train that will work for everyone, although still_learning lists some useful exercises that can be done anywhere by nearly anyone, and require no equipment.  

Given the activities you list (running and weight lifting), I suspect that the problem you're experiencing has to do with the _specific_ activities that are occurring in the class rather than a general lack of fitness.  That being the case, I would try to do as much of what is happening in the class on your own as you can.  Martial arts workouts are a different _type_ of activity than those you are currently engaged in, and the aerobic requirements are different; only by practicing the same type of workout, at the same level of intensity, will you be able to keep up with the class you want to take.  

In the meantime, lots of people say that they will start working out (in a class, I mean) as soon as they get in shape - and they never do.  If taking the 2 classes back to back is too much, pick the one you like better and do that one until you build your stamina, and then add the other when you're more accustomed to the pace and intensity of the class.  And don't forget - enjoy what you're doing!


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 17, 2008)

great advice so far! 
im curious about your nutrition after ready that you get dizzy really quickly. balanced diet? are you well hydrated?? if thats in order EASE into it, pace yourself!

for overall conditioning ive been looking into crossfit www.crossfit.com (i think i heard about crossfit here on MT first actually)


there is a daily suggested workout ("WOD"), they have a pretty extensive forum and several helpful forum members, its a free program (not counting any equipment you need of course)

someday ill get out and convert my garage to be crossfit friendly

its supposed to be a real butt kicking workout, with real good results.

good luck and have fun!!


----------



## releana (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the responses   My diet wasn't very consisent at the time, it wasn't particularly healthy either.  A lot of cheeses, fried, yummy stuff I think.  That coulda played a part.  

I often find I probably do not drink enough water I think.  It's a hard habit to break.  I just too often forget to add it in the day.  I had not been running prior trying going back to a dojo, but I have been running now for about.. 6 months now? slowly progressing from 3 miles a week and regressing due to pushing myself too fast


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 24, 2008)

most people are unprepared to do the excercises that are done in a martial arts class. About the only way to get better is to keepdoing them at home once a day (or more) and to try to keep pushing yourslef more each time


----------



## USP45CT (Feb 26, 2008)

my personal training regime is Lifting 3 times a week and cardio the other 4 days.  On the days I lift I also do Muay Thai so those are my class days.  For cardio I typically run 5 miles at 7.5mph and that usually kicks my butt rather decently.  For the lifting I tend to focus more on core and legs(surprise surprise).  If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Lorak (Feb 27, 2008)

One thing that has helped me out (from a trainer friend of mine). Is HIIT for cardio.

I was starting to do steady state cardio everyday to increase endurance. And it was helping. But when ever it came to sparring, ect. I would still get winded and wore out very quickly.

So he suggested 2 days a week to do HIIT cardio instead of steady state.

In a nut shell. It is very high intensity cardio, separated by steady state cardio. This totally kicks my butt still. And I honestly feel like I am going to throw up after on 15 min or so of this (but I am getting better).

An example.

jog for a few min to get your body warm. Then sprint as fast as you can go for 45 sec. Then slow jog for 1 or 2 min. Then sprint again as fast as you can for 45 sec. Rinse and repeat.

3 ways I am doing this (since I hate watching a watch).

1) on a baseball field. Jog around the bases once. when you hit home. Sprint to first, then jog back home around the bases. Sprint to first, jog around the bases back. Ect. after 20 min. I am dying.

2) Soccer field. Sprint the backline (behind the goal). Jog the length, sprint the back line, jog the length. Just keep going for 20 min.

3) stadium stairs. Sprint up a set. then jog over and down the next(cool down). Sprint up the next set. Over and over for 20 min.(kills the quads too)

These 3 get the Lorak butt kicking seal of approval.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 27, 2008)

Great post Lorak. its been a long time (close to 10 years now) since ive done anything like this, but from what i remember when i did this kind of variation (run, then sprint, then run...) it took my mind off of the running at "normal" speed and instead of running being tough i got to think of it as a break from the sprinting which made it easier for me (kind of like looking forward to the sprinting to end and be able to "relax" and just run lol).




Lorak said:


> 1) on a baseball field. Jog around the bases once. when you hit home. Sprint to first, then jog back home around the bases. Sprint to first, jog around the bases back. Ect. after 20 min. I am dying.
> 
> 2) Soccer field. Sprint the backline (behind the goal). Jog the length, sprint the back line, jog the length. Just keep going for 20 min.
> 
> ...



ill bet! im getting tired just reading it ::


----------



## rabbit (Feb 27, 2008)

Movement lubricates the joints.

I've notice doing mobility exercises helps alot. Try to keep a supple spine. I'm sure your spine needs some attention because of the weight lifting. Lifting heavy is not a good idea for the spine. I consider the spine very important. There a plenty of yoga exercises you can do. Cat stretch is one of them. Static stretching is important. You might want to learn some basic gymnastics or handblancing. There are good tutorials on simplycircus. You can also check T-Nation for mobility articles.


----------



## Lorak (Feb 28, 2008)

LuzRD said:


> Great post Lorak. its been a long time (close to 10 years now) since ive done anything like this, but from what i remember when i did this kind of variation (run, then sprint, then run...) it took my mind off of the running at "normal" speed and instead of running being tough i got to think of it as a break from the sprinting which made it easier for me (kind of like looking forward to the sprinting to end and be able to "relax" and just run lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The Major advantage of HIIT training is the ability to burn the most fat, while maintaining Muscle mass.
(look at a sprinters build compaired to a marathon runner)

Some facts:
1) Steady state cardio over 30 min burns muscle. In the first 30 min of steady state cardio your body taps in and uses the energy stores in your liver and then some fat stores. After 30 min, your reserves are burned and your body goes for the next avaliable energy source. Sadly this is protien since this is the easiest for your bosy to break down. So your body actualy starts burning your muscle for energy.

Also Steady state cardio does raise your metabolism. but the effect is quick lived and your metabolism quickly returns to normal (usually 1 to 2 hours after your steady cardio work out)

2) HIIT cardio is a totally diffrent animal. You work your body to somplete exhaustion in under the 30 min time frame. And as far as your body is concerend it treats HIIT more like Weight lifting.  Since you are under the 30 min, your bosy does not switch to muscle burning mode. And while HIIT raises your metabolism. It stays at this increased range for over 24+ hours. So your body continues to slow steady burn calories and fat pretty much all the way until your next workout.
It also can cause lean muscle gains in that the sprinting and heavy load on the leg muscles works like weight training in that your body will work on repairing and building muscle in your legs( the increased metabolism for a long period 24+ hours, is actualy your body repairing and building muscle.)

BUT! if you do HIIT. You have to treat it like weight training too. Make sure that at most you do HIIT training every other day so that your leg muscles have a chance to rest and repair.

Thats the basic jist of HIIT training. You can look on the web and get a lot more info if you have more questions.

But for us fat folks trying to lose a lot of fat, while maintaining or strengthing muscle. There is nothing better.


----------

